# Feeling out of sorts...



## Julie (Nov 20, 2001)

I Hate this time of year. It was 4 years ago this week that i lost my baby. I've been feeling bad for the last few weeks and I was thinking it was Lack of sleep and stress when All of a sudden it hit me, Im missing my baby. You'd think the pain would get easer after all these years but it dosnt, and Having Christmas to remind me dosnt help either. People keep telling me Im so lucky to have 2 beautiful children and all I keep thinking is I should have 3....


----------



## Marlene (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm sorry, Julie.
I have never lost a child, so I won't tell you that I understand, but I will tell you that I feel for you.
I wish I had some great wise words to impart...
I am thinking of you and I hope the pain goes away.
Sending love,
Marlene


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Julie,

It's been 8 years ago since my daughter was stillborn. I too have 2 beautifull children that I wouldn't trade for the world. Like you I miss my daughter and can't help wondering what Christmas would be like with her.

Be gentle with yourself. Make sure your getting plenty of rest and eating healthy. If your feeling stressed, take a break from what your doing.

I wish you a peacefull holiday season.


----------

